# Touching up a finish



## WoodFinery (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm putting together my first Cigar Box Guitar. I am use to starting with rough wood, taking it down to the smooth sanded ready to go rub in the tung oil finish. I've never dealt with repurposing cigar boxes before. This one in particular has like a varnish or light poly of some sort on it.

It has some scratches in the finish. Instead of stripping the whole box off and attempting to start over I'm thinking of putting a little steel wool to it and then trying to match up the varnish and/or poly finish already on it. Just a light touch up job really. I just don't want to jump in "all thumbs" and mess it up.

Any suggestions from the more seasoned woodworkers and finishers out there would be of great assistance.

Thanks,
Les

http://www.allonewood.blogspot.com


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think gel stains like the Bartley brand may be the ticket for you. 

Finishing is its own hobby maybe someone versed in it can comment, I am a shellac and wax guy.

http://www.bartleycollection.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=30


----------



## WoodFinery (Nov 10, 2008)

*Tung Oil Guy myself*

Thanks for the info on Bartley Collection I'll take a look. I ended up taking some fine grit sandpaper and testing a couple spots. Wiped it down with a wet cloth, let it dry and brushed on a coat of clear poly urethane and it looks pretty good. I think I'll be more selective on my cigar box selection from now on. Go back to the plain wood and tung oil.
Thanks again for you input!



nickao65 said:


> I think gel stains like the Bartley brand may be the ticket for you.
> 
> Finishing is its own hobby maybe someone versed in it can comment, I am a shellac and wax guy.
> 
> http://www.bartleycollection.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=30


----------

